# High Pitched CVT Squeak



## tunes4life (Jun 11, 2008)

For those of you who have bought a 2009 Nissan Murano you may have noticed a high pitched squeaking noise while driving. The noise only occurs when accelerating slightly. Not braking! The noise is only noticeable while driving with the window down. The noise has something to do with the CVT / overdrive. It seems to be a model wide problem although some models have it worse than others. When I drive down a street my brand new 2009 SL makes this terrible high pitched noise. The dealer I have taken the car to admits that it seems to be transmission related but has no answers. I have owned 3 new Nissans in a row and am starting to question my loyalty. Is this not a fixable problem? I have found multiple people from around the US having similar problems. Please Nissan tell me what to do.

:lame:


----------



## Jester6x (Sep 4, 2008)

*Same Problem*

I am having the same problem with no help from my dealer or from Nissan. After searching the web there are numerous other people with the same problem and no fix from Nissan with the problems starting back when the 09s were released. Really not happy with spending 30+k on a new vehicle to have problems with it already that aren't being fixed.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Relax! This is why you shouldn't buy a vehicle on it's 1st year run! It's obviously different from the last model '03-'07s, so there WILL be some slight problems. Trust me, the Nissan engineers are trying to figure it out, just give it some time...


----------



## Jester6x (Sep 4, 2008)

I usually don't buy 1st year runs, but my lease was up and it was a good deal. I had no problems with my last murano. This has been going on for 2-3 months and I know they were aware of the problem before that. Hyundai, Scion, Kia, etc and yes, this would be an acceptable problem, but not on a 30+k Nissan.


----------



## tunes4life (Jun 11, 2008)

metro273 said:


> ^^^Relax! This is why you shouldn't buy a vehicle on it's 1st year run! It's obviously different from the last model '03-'07s, so there WILL be some slight problems. Trust me, the Nissan engineers are trying to figure it out, just give it some time...


Then we should be told that. 

There are multiple threads on this topic in multiple places. I know of at least 10 people who have gone through the 'correct' channels only to be told by Nissan that "There is no problem. The noise occurs with normal operation". This, to me tells me that Nissan is not working on a solution to this problem. The problem is most likely tied in with the CVT or transmission in some way and a repair may be costly to Nissan. There will, however, be a repair, or I will be getting a non-Nissan vehicle. I love Nissan cars and SUV's and have always promoted them. This is a problem large enough to completely sour my 14 year relationship with Nissan. 

I know of two people whom have already begun lemon law proceedings with their new Murano. My car was purchased in March. If I haven't heard something positive about this from Nissan by November I start taking the car to Nissan Repair shops to have this fixed so I can build my own case. I'm giving them time to come up with some resolution to this matter. My patience is wearing short.

My car was almost $40,000. This noise is loud enough to have had people in the car and out ask what is wrong with my car. That's unacceptable.


----------



## FVT (Oct 24, 2006)

*Get a Toyota Highlander next time *

My first car out of college was a Nissan Sentra 2006. It made a "chirp"/squeal noise while changing gears from 2nd to 3rd on the highway. similar to what you are talking about. Took it to the dealer several times since there was a TSB on it. Transmission failed at 33K ....thankfully, warranty covered it. 

My new car is the 2009 Toyota Camry SE. Gladly passed up on the Altima and paid the extra money to get this car.  Sorry, I am not talking from prejudice but from experience. 

You should have looked at the Highlander


----------



## tunes4life (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry I haven't updated in this form. A TSB has been issued for the whistling noise. It ended up having something to do with the throttle body. I apologize that I don't have the tsb number but search the other forums for it. Happy to say that the car has been whistle free. Highlander? Sorry, there is no comparison between the two cars. The Highlander seems like a soccer mom car to me.


----------



## kabenna (Feb 19, 2015)

*Nissan Murano*

I purchased a new 2012 Nissan Murano in January 2013. I paid $32,000 for this vehicle. I have been having a high pitched squeak when I am driving slowly, (i.e.) after backing out from a parking garage and proceeding to the parking garage checkout. I have recorded this and sent to the Nissan dealer where I have my car services, as they were unable to find any problem a few months ago when I presented with the same problem. This seems to be getting worse and is beyond embarrassing. The ticket man, jokingly stated that he always knew when I was close by, as he can hear the squawk! This is NOT GOOD ADVERTISEMENT FOR NISSAN. After visiting this site and seeing that this has been an ongoing problem for several years with many others……..and apparently no one seems to be doing anything about it. This is totally unacceptable and this problem needs to be corrected on all of these vehicles with this problem. How sad that when I was finally able to buy a new vehicle, I had to get something like this. I will be expecting a prompt reply to have this problem resolved.


----------



## safolse (Mar 13, 2015)

tunes4life said:


> Sorry I haven't updated in this form. A TSB has been issued for the whistling noise. It ended up having something to do with the throttle body. I apologize that I don't have the tsb number but search the other forums for it. Happy to say that the car has been whistle free. Highlander? Sorry, there is no comparison between the two cars. The Highlander seems like a soccer mom car to me.


Hi
If you see this. please let me know what to do. I purchased my 2009 Murano March of 2008 and was one of the first owners as well.

Now it has 140,000 and it started chirping under the hood which seems to be on the right front side. No one can figure it out either. It increases in speed as I accelerate. 

It seems to be better now that it is warmer outside but that is not an answer. 

Is this a recall?


----------



## 07altimakyle (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a 2007 altima same exact noise, from the right front. (CVT) So its the throttle body? If so what needs to be replaced. It makes sense because as soon as i lift off the gas it goes away.


----------

